# Ih B250 information



## Jean-Sebastien Moreau (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi I think that im not have the right deep stick on my b250 how much engine oil i have to put 

I put 5L and the Level is 2 " higher than the max on the deep stick 

Can you help me


----------



## Jean-Sebastien Moreau (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi I think that im not have the right deep stick on my b250 how much engine oil i have to put 

I put 5L and the Level is 2 " higher than the max on the deep stick 

Can you help me


----------



## Jean-Sebastien Moreau (Aug 21, 2019)

There is anyone have a ih b250
And can tell me how much oil
He put on that un the service manual they say 6L but after 5L im over the max Level by 2"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Jean-Sebastien Moreau. This must be a new to you tractor and this is the first oil change. The problem may be that when you drain the oil to change it, you don't necessarily get all the oil to come out. See if you can measure how much oil drained out, then you should know for sure, how much to put back in.
Bienvenue sur le forum Tractor!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wondering if you have the correct dip stick. The 6 liters is spot on for certain according to the manual, so I'd be inclined to trust that over what the stick is showing.


----------



## Jean-Sebastien Moreau (Aug 21, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------

